# A real oldie my grandparent sang.



## Pappy (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Gary O' (Nov 4, 2018)

Good’n

My dad, from time to time, would sing _*Little Joe The Wrangler
*_
It was a tune he could handle…notes in the middle of the scale

Decades later, I subconsciously started singing that song under my breath while doing my best to run the table during a nine ball tournament

My opponent said, ‘hey, I know that song!’

After the game, him and I drank the bar dry, reminiscing….until we wrangled never more


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 4, 2018)

Pappy, My Mom use to sing Shortin' Bread but never got past the first few lines. I never heard the rest of the song. She also would sing Blue Tail Fly.
My Dad was a whistler. He whistled all day long. All the old western songs. He also could yodel.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 4, 2018)

My goodness Pappy, those lyrics were so funny! In the beginning,there's a row of old time music cylinders (?) I laughed when I saw Alexander Bell saying "Watson, what are you wearing?" over the telephone LOL.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 4, 2018)

Pappy said:


> *A real oldie my grandparent sang.*


Only if they were singing it after January 31, 2012!   Cute rendition, but . . . 

"Carl LaFong & the Spunk Holler Boys play on this old recording of  "Shortnin' Bread". Not knowing the real lyrics to the song, Carl wrote  his own and as a result-- debased a timeless, traditional folk classic."

Sorry.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 4, 2018)

Here’s the real deal Tommy.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 4, 2018)

Loved it, Pappy!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 4, 2018)

My parents had this record


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 4, 2018)

My mother used to sing that song, too.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 5, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Good’n
> 
> My dad, from time to time, would sing _*Little Joe The Wrangler
> *_
> ...



Here's Don Edwards version of Little Joe....


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 5, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> Here's Don Edwards version of Little Joe....



Ohhhhh....yeahhhh


----------



## Pappy (Nov 5, 2018)

This was one of the family get together Sing-a-long nights.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## jujube (Nov 24, 2018)

These lines were in the version we used to sing:

Two little babies lyin' on the bed.
One was sick and the other most dead.
Call for the doctor and the doctor said
Feed them babies on shortnin' bread!

Mama's little baby loves shortnin', shortnin'
(and so on)


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 25, 2018)

Meanderer said:


>


Mare's eat oats, doe's eat oats and little lambs eat ivy. A kid'll eat ivy too, wouldn't you?


----------



## Pappy (Nov 25, 2018)

We sang a lot of WW2 songs too. Coming in on a wing and a prayer was a favorite. Over there we really got into. Many more I don’t remember.


----------

